# Kommentare zu: Neue Berliner Angelmesse im November



## Anglerboard-Team (2. August 2006)

Hier gibts die Infos, ab hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## tidecutter (2. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Berliner Angelmesse im November*

in der hoffnung auf rege teilnahme der hersteller finde ich das ne super sache.#6


----------



## Finess (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Berliner Angelmesse im November*

Werden Shimano , Daiwa , Berkley und der gleichen Produktneuheiten vorstellen ?


----------



## Hansi (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Berliner Angelmesse im November*

Ich werds mir am So. einfach mal anschauen. Berlin soll ja immer mal eine Reise wert sein.


----------



## Pete (16. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Berliner Angelmesse im November*

*Vorläufiges Programm für die AngelWelt vom 23. – 26. November 2006 *

*Donnerstag, 23.11.

**
*11.00 – 11.45 
„Lange Lengs“ – ein Film von Rainer Korn mit Ausführungen des Autors
12.30 – 13.15
„Big Game für Einsteiger“ – Vortrag von Torsten Ahrens
14.00 – 14.30
„Angeln in Dänemark“ – Filmtrailer des neuen Rute&Rolle-Films
15.00 – 15.45
„Gezielt auf Großleng“ – Vortrag von Enrico Wyrwa
16.15 – 17.15
„Spinnfischen auf Wels“ – Vortrag & Film von Andi Weyel
17.30 – 18.00
„1 x 1 des Norwegenangelns“ – Vortrag von Torsten Ahrens
18.30 – 19.00
„Iss gut!“ – Filmtrailer des neuen Rainer Korn-Films
19.15 – 19.45
„Fischen auf Zander“ – Vortrag von Jens Köller 

*Freitag, 24.11.

*
11.00 – 11.45
„Big Game für Einsteiger“ – Vortrag von Torsten Ahrens
12.00 – 12.30
„Das Revier Nordwest-Hitra“ – Vortrag von Enrico Wyrwa
13.00 – 13.30
„Stellfischangeln“ – Vortrag von Torsten Ahrens
14.00 – 14.45
„Spinnfischen auf Wels“ – Vortrag & Film von Andi Weyel
15.30 – 16.15
„Light Tackle auf Dorsch & Co.“ – Vortrag & Film von Rainer Korn
16.45 – 17.15
„Angeln in Dänemark“ – Filmtrailer des neuen Rute&Rolle-Films
17.45 – 18.15
„Mit Gummi auf Raubfisch“ – Vortrag von Jens Köller
18.30 – 19.00
„Lange Lengs“ – ein Film von Rainer Korn
19.15 – 20.00
„Big Spring – Luxus-Lachse in Kanada“ – ein Film von Gerd Burock

*Samstag, 25.11.

*
10.00 – 10.30
„Erfolgreich mit Wobbler“ – Vortrag von Gregor Babiarz
11.00 – 11.45
„Big Game für Einsteiger“ – Vortrag von Torsten Ahrens
12.15 – 12.45
„Die spannendsten Big Game-Reviere“ – Vortrag von Stefan Schuller
12.45 – 13.15
„Stand up & fight“ – Auf fliegende Tune vor Mexiko (Film)
14.00 – 14.30
„Das Revier Nordwest-Hitra“ – Vortrag von Enrico Wyrwa
15.00 – 15.30
„Light Tackle auf Dorsch & Co.“ – Vortrag & Film von Rainer Korn
16.00 – 16.30
„Modernes Gummifischangeln“ – Vortrag von Torsten Ahrens
16.45 – 17.15
„Auf Forellen in Norwegen“ – Vortrag von Karsten Pfeiffer
17.30 – 18.00
„Spinnfischen auf Wels“ – Vortrag & Film von Andi Weyel
18.15 – 19.00
„Auf Heilbutt in Norwegen“ – Vortrag von Volker Dapoz

*Sonntag, 26.11.

*
10.00 - 10.30
 „Erfolgreich mit Wobbler“ – Vortrag von Gregor Babiarz
11.00 – 11.45
„Big Game für Einsteiger“ – Vortrag von Torsten Ahrens
12.15 – 13.00
„Erfolgreich auf Zander“ – Vortrag von Dietmar Isaiasch
13.30 – 14.00
„Lange Lengs“ – ein Film von Rainer Korn
14.30 – 15.00
„Schleppangeln“ – Vortrag von Torsten Ahrens
15.30 – 16.00
„Meeresangeln vor Vannoya“ – Vortrag von Karsten Pfeiffer
16.30 – 17.00
„Auf Heilbutt in Norwegen“ – Vortrag von Volker Dapoz
17.30 – 18.00
„Die spannendsten Big Game-Reviere“ – Vortrag von Stefan Schuller
18.15 – 19.00
„Stand up & fight“ – Auf fliegende Tune vor Mexiko (Film)


----------



## Karstein (18. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Berliner Angelmesse im November*

@ Finess: denke mal, es wird dieselbe Besetzung wie in Magdeburg sein - da waren Shimano, Balzer, WFT und Dieter Eisele als Gerätehersteller zugegen. Für Eisele kann ich sagen, dass wir auf alle Fälle vor Ort in Berlin sind.


----------



## Karstein (18. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Berliner Angelmesse im November*

PS: ich vergaß - Daiwa/ Cormoran wird auch in Berlin dabei sein.


----------



## Finess (21. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Berliner Angelmesse im November*

Danke Karsten ! 

Shimano interesiert mich sehr. Kenne kaum einen Laden in Berlin welcher das komplette Rutenprogramm fuehr damit man sagen wir mal ne Aspire gegen ne Antares vergleichen kann etc ... Ich nehme an die Geraeteherstellerstaende werden soetwas beinhalten ?


----------



## Hansi (24. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Berliner Angelmesse im November*

Gibt es denn schon erste Eindrücke von der Angelwelt oder war noch niemand dort ??
Irgendwelche Tipps, was besonders sehenswert ist ?
Dann fahr ich am So. nicht so "auf den blauen Dunst" nach Berlin.


----------



## Pete (24. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Berliner Angelmesse im November*

was willstn wissen? war gestern aufn abend dort...wie immer um die zeit in der woche ziemlich tote hose...das wird sich spätestens morgen ändern...sonntag sind beiträge u.a. von karsten und von volker d. auf dem bühnenprogramm...die roadshow ist da (eisele, dintur, fjordline, elche etc.) kingfisher...shimano...big tackle und asw...andre´s angelshop aus falkensee...viele andere händler ... die halle ist gut gefüllt...lohnt sich schon...


----------



## Hansi (24. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Berliner Angelmesse im November*

Ich seh schon, das wird wieder so ein Dingen, bei dem die Geldbörse aus Zwiebelleder ist.
Karsten`s Beitrag wollte ich mir bestimmt antun, wird bestimmt interessant.
Neben irgendwelchem Gerödel gibt`s hoffentlich viel Wissenswertes zum mitnehmen und bestimmt outet sich der eine oder andere Bordi, den man bisher nur schriftlich kennt.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (24. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Berliner Angelmesse im November*



Hansi schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, das wird wieder so ein Dingen, bei dem die Geldbörse aus Zwiebelleder ist.
> Karsten`s Beitrag wollte ich mir bestimmt antun, wird bestimmt interessant.
> Neben irgendwelchem Gerödel gibt`s hoffentlich viel Wissenswertes zum mitnehmen und bestimmt outet sich der eine oder andere Bordi, den man bisher nur schriftlich kennt.



Wir outen uns nicht,wir schreien " Haaaaannnnsssssiiiiiiiii",sollte
sich wer melden,kannst nur Du es sein !!!

Bis Sonntag !!!

Der  STF  :g


----------



## Hansi (24. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Berliner Angelmesse im November*

Dat is genauso gebongt.

Bis Sonntag


----------



## Karstein (27. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Berliner Angelmesse im November*



Karsten_Berlin schrieb:


> PS: ich vergaß - Daiwa/ Cormoran wird auch in Berlin dabei sein.



Das übrigens war eine schwere Fehlinformation, der ich aufgesessen bin - wie auch einer anderen Info... |rolleyes 

Aber trotz aller Unbilden im Vorfeld war es eine interessante Messe. Gute Vorträge, überwiegend nette Branchenvertreter und ganz viele nette ABler waren vor Ort! #6

Tatsache: die Wochenend-Öffnungszeit lohnt mit bis 19:00 Uhr zumindest für Berlin nicht - ab 17:00 Uhr war die Halle leer. Aber es wurde viel gelacht und noch mehr gefachsimpelt vor Ort.

Viele Grüße nochmal an alle, denen ich die Pranke geschüttelt habe

Karsten #h


----------



## Nauke (27. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Berliner Angelmesse im November*



Karsten_Berlin schrieb:


> Das übrigens war eine schwere Fehlinformation, der ich aufgesessen bin - wie auch einer anderen Info... |rolleyes
> 
> Aber trotz aller Unbilden im Vorfeld war es eine interessante Messe. Gute Vorträge, überwiegend nette Branchenvertreter und ganz viele nette ABler waren vor Ort! #6
> 
> ...



Ja Schitt, Freitag war ste nicht da.

Da habe ich eben Holger ein Schmuckstück aus den Rippen geleiert:m


----------



## Karstein (27. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Berliner Angelmesse im November*



Nauke schrieb:


> Ja Schitt, Freitag war ste nicht da.




HalloHALLOOOO Nauke? Nachdem wir - Sonja, Björnar, Tanja und ich, exakt einen Monat vor Weihnachten - am Ku´Damm bei 16 Grad am KuDamm draußen in einem Straßencafé das Lebenswerte an Berlin gezeigt hatten, waren wir auch Freitag ab 16:30 Uhr am Eisele- und Din Tur-Stand zu finden!

Wassen für eine Rute??? 

Gruß gen Du

Karsten


----------



## Nauke (27. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Berliner Angelmesse im November*



Karsten_Berlin schrieb:


> HalloHALLOOOO Nauke? Nachdem wir - Sonja, Björnar, Tanja und ich, exakt einen Monat vor Weihnachten - am Ku´Damm bei 16 Grad am KuDamm draußen in einem Straßencafé das Lebenswerte an Berlin gezeigt hatten, waren wir auch Freitag ab 16:30 Uhr am Eisele- und Din Tur-Stand zu finden!
> 
> Wassen für eine Rute???
> 
> ...



Da ham wa uns um ne halbe Stunde verfehlt. War von früh an da.

Bis zum Event im Februar#h


----------



## Hansi (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Neue Berliner Angelmesse im November*

Mir hat`s auf der Messe ganz gut gefallen. Insbesondere Volker`s Vortrag war sehr interessant.
Schön war auch, mal mit einigen Boardis zu schnacken. Danke nochmal an BT-Holger für die Personenbeschreibung vom Seeteufelfreund, ich hab ihn zielsicher gefunden. 
Und das Pete sich als Ex-Rostocker vorgestellt hat, war ne echte Überraschung für mich.
Sind eben doch (fast) nur nette Leute im AB.


----------

